# Another success story!



## Mitica100 (Jan 21, 2007)

So I'm putting a small bid on a Hasselblad 1000F camera with WLF, Ektar lens and film magazine and I get it! I don't understand it! Must be the playoffs...  

I got it for $104 and change! :greenpbl:


----------



## terri (Jan 21, 2007)

Gotta be the playoffs.....  people are distracted and you're able to swoop in for the kill! 

Show us the new baby soon, eh?


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 21, 2007)

terri said:


> Gotta be the playoffs.....  people are distracted and you're able to swoop in for the kill!
> 
> Show us the new baby soon, eh?


 






Now I have the 1000F, the 500CM and the 500ELM, Hassy is pretty well represented here. I might need a SWC.


----------



## nealjpage (Jan 21, 2007)

Wow, you _do_ stalk eBay, don't you???


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 21, 2007)

nealjpage said:


> Wow, you _do_ stalk eBay, don't you???


 
<<<======Yep!


----------



## usayit (Jan 22, 2007)

late sunday night is a good time to be on ebay


----------



## nealjpage (Jan 22, 2007)

I'll remember that.  I've been getting sniped a lot lately.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jan 22, 2007)

weeknight after midnight are good to  .... sunday afternoon is the best to end your auction i think


----------



## nealjpage (Jan 22, 2007)

mysteryscribe said:


> weeknight after midnight are good to



Midnight Eastern or Pacific?


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 23, 2007)

Y'all, just wait for the Superbowl, ok?  Then you'll be able to buy c*ap on E-bay for next to nothing. :lmao:


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jan 23, 2007)

I need a deal like that...


----------



## jwkwd (Jan 26, 2007)

I was going to mention the superbowl. I have been looking for things with end times around the second quarter. Unless of course they have a chance of seeing a boob at halftime..............


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 26, 2007)

I'll be there (on Ebay)...


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 26, 2007)

Well folks, Dimitri does it again!   The Hassy arrived today in a big box. It turns out it's not a 1000F but rather a 1600F, the rarer model. With it I found three filters, a Sekonic meter, manuals a letter and a portable printer plus software, all part of the Ebay package. What interesting though is the letter. It turns out the camera belonged to a gentleman called Paul G. Zimmermann (you aviators and airplane history nuts might know the name). He was an aeronautical engineer who designed the first meatl hull flyign boat seen here...






...as well as the first metal fuselage mail airplane, later bought by the US Air Mail Service.

Oh, the Hassy was made in 1950 and outside of a few cosmetic things (to be fixed) functions very well. Lens is an Ektar 80/2.8 made in 1948 and in pristine condition.

I feel like floating right now...


----------



## usayit (Jan 27, 2007)

OMG!  what a find....  I'm still seeing those Hassy's go for $300+ in local venues.   not to mention the history behind the camera.

Whoop!


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 27, 2007)

usayit said:


> OMG! what a find.... I'm still seeing those Hassy's go for $300+ in local venues. not to mention the history behind the camera.
> 
> Whoop!


 
  

If you find an early 1600F in good working condition at that price, snag it! They are usually more due to the fact that there were only 3,000 ever built, from 1948 to 1954.


----------



## nealjpage (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks, Dimitri.  Twist the knife a little deeper, why don't you?


----------



## shingfan (Jan 29, 2007)

man.....this this so sweet....are you planning on selling it Mitica?


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 29, 2007)

shingfan said:


> man.....this this so sweet....are you planning on selling it Mitica?


 
Nah...  Not for now, anyway. I might throw a film in there to see how the Kodak performs.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jan 29, 2007)

I am so jealous...  I can't say anything else I fighting back tears now..


----------



## terri (Jan 29, 2007)

What a fantastic turn of events! This is so cool, Dimitri!  I am so happy it found its way to your hands, where it will be appreciated and cared for.

It's karma, I tell ya. :sun:

Charlie, stop crying. You know you would have butchered it and put on a Polaroid back, or something. :mrgreen:


----------



## mysteryscribe (Jan 29, 2007)

Not so I would huge it and hold it and make friends with it......


----------



## Mitica100 (Jan 30, 2007)

terri said:


> This is so cool, Dimitri!  I am so happy it found its way to your hands, where it will be appreciated and cared for.


 
Thanks Terri, rest assured that it will find a nice place in my always growing collection of rarer cameras.   But first things first...  Gotta run a film through it.


----------



## nealjpage (Jan 30, 2007)

Mitica100 said:


> Thanks Terri, rest assured that it will find a nice place in my always growing collection of rarer cameras.   But first things first...  Gotta run a film through it.



Stop gloating and show us what it can do! :mrgreen:


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 13, 2007)

OK, found out more info. I wrote to Hasselblad and they could not find out what month/day of 1950 this camera was made but I got contacted by one of my friends at IDCC (Internet Directory of Camera Collectors) and he told me the first 1600F had the serial CS 10001. Therefore, my 1600F was made some 575 cameras after that, being that its SN is CS10576. CS is the year (1950) of manufacture and if I find out how many cameras were produced in a month, then I might just be able to figure out. In any case, the camera is a keeper!

Neal, I will throw a film in there soon and do a shoot. Will post.


----------



## terri (Feb 13, 2007)

How cool. I'm with Neal; can't wait to see some pics from this bad boy.


----------

